# Death on the Ark



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Any one have more information on what happened here?


----------



## Tyrrache (Oct 27, 2014)

Iowa woman dies rafting Arkansas River - Canon City Daily Record


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Says in her 60's


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

Terrible feel bad for the family.


----------

